# New here- Not so new skiff



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome ,, capt. and coke please...   -nice sled there looks skinny enough to me... keep us posted on the progress,, great site here -all the help/knowledge you;ll need..
                  -whats the make of that ride??     -anytide


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

The boat is a Stumpknocker and yes it is a shallow runner


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

got the same boat minus a few intirior guts ,ready tofair out the bottom then flip it soon to get back on the water.myb engine need s to be run.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Better hurry pole...mullet run is getting underway at the 206 flats!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah I know Brett, we were slammin the jacks #5rs on top water at flood tide,last week.This is my secondary boat ,moving slow because of new slave labor job,LOL.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Any updates? are those speakers mounted in your back bulkhead? Hope to get some time in on mine this weekend,plugin old holes!LOL


----------

